# furthering studies for experienced chef



## laurenwestwood (May 17, 2008)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone can reccommend a really good culinary course, America, London or Europe. I have been a chef on yachts for a bout four years and have been given the opportunity to do a one or two month course. I am finding it really hard tofind something that suits me. I am quite experienced and just want to do something inspiring.
Thanks


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

What programs have you looked into?


----------



## tooonyg (May 27, 2008)

I would do some research on it. theres alot.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I think CIA does Coaurse/ bootcamps for people, i think its more geared towards home cooks though.


----------

